# Sick Vaper Questions :)



## Gizmo

Anybody that has vaped for over a year can please answer me:

Have any of you gotten sick since vaping (flu etc). How has the recovery time been since being a vaper? Did you vape while you were sick?

Just wondering, I have been struck with a flu that is taking its sweet time to leave.


----------



## Silver

I havent been sick since i started vaping, but i would imagine that not being a smoker could only be better for the recovery process. Better lung function.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

I get sick a lot less, but the recovery time is about the same for me - takes ages for me, but it always has.


----------



## BhavZ

So first thing to remember is that the strand of flu this year has been more severe than previous years, it kinda gets worse and worse as the years pass on with this here having an increase bronchitis related cases attributed through the onset of flu.

I have gotten the flu whilst vaping and recovery time for me in terms of symptoms experienced has been less. I have vaped while having the flu but was a real waste as I could not taste anything (not even food tasted good) but still got my nic craving satisfied.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I've only had a few flu skirmishes this year. Over in 2 days or less. Have not had a proper flue in ages. 
But when I do, I'm gonna try to vape me some nic free eucalyptus and see what it does


----------



## Derick

CraftyZA said:


> I've only had a few flu skirmishes this year. Over in 2 days or less. Have not had a proper flue in ages.
> But when I do, I'm gonna try to vape me some nic free eucalyptus and see what it does


Believe it or not, but as a smoker I used to put a drop of eucalyptus on my cigs when I was sick - cleared the lungs right up - no idea what crap I was possibly inhaling when you burn eucalyptus


----------



## CraftyZA

well what we did was add some eucalyptus to boiling water, and place in bucket. Then sit with towel over head and inhale the steam. ie 1980's PV 
I have smeared a cig with dragon balm. That little red tin you buy at china malls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

i wanted to start a thread on this about 3 weeks ago.

i used to get sick, like with flu atleast once every 2 months.

3 weeks ago, HR called me into her office and handed me a voucher LOL. 

our company has a policy that if you dont take sick leave for six months, you get one day off work 

im working here now for more than 4 years and this is the first time ive ever gotten this 'reward'.

so since i started vaping 10 months ago, i didnt actually get sick *fingers crossed*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Yeah, the general consensus out there seems to be that since you are not irritating you airways the whole time anymore, you are less likely to pick up every cold and flu virus that comes along


----------



## Silver

Wow, congrats @Riaz


----------



## shabbar

also haven't gotten sick as yet *touch wood*


----------



## annemarievdh

This must go into the 100 benefits of vaping.

You don't get sick so easily when you vape.


----------



## Gizmo

Still sick as a dog.. just got on antibiotics.. Hopefully I can get out of this soon  Haven't vaped really for 2 days now.. If i try I cough up a lung. Too sick to notice my nicotine cravings anyway.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Still sick as a dog.. just got on antibiotics.. Hopefully I can get out of this soon  Haven't vaped really for 2 days now.. If i try I cough up a lung. Too sick to notice my nicotine cravings anyway.



Sorry @Gizmo! Nothing worse... I hope Stroods is offering chicken soup!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Gizmo! Nothing worse... I hope Stroods is offering chicken soup!



I've been very naughty didnt even think of Chicken soup  will get him some tomorrow I have been waiting on him hand and foot though  I find man-flu kinda cute lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I've been very naughty didnt even think of Chicken soup  will get him some tomorrow I have been waiting on him hand and foot though  I find man-flu kinda cute lol



We do get the flu worse than the rest of the human race Stroods! We need a lot of love and care when we are not at all well.

I trust you make a Hot Toddy each night for Gizmo?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> We do get the flu worse than the rest of the human race Stroods! We need a lot of love and care when we are not at all well.
> 
> I trust you make a Hot Toddy each night for Gizmo?



Something like that  even offered to rub vicks on his chest like he's a little child - he just laughed at that one


----------



## johan

All I will say (to be safe) is: "Hope you get well very soon"


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroods give him a Hot Toddy just before he goes to bed...

Boiling water...
A few good squirts of Lemon Juice
A few teaspoons of Honey
A tot of Whiskey
1 x Extra Strength Disprin or two normal ones.

This is the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Stroods give him a Hot Toddy just before he goes to bed...
> 
> Boiling water...
> A few good squirts of Lemon Juice
> A few teaspoons of Honey
> A tot of Whiskey
> 1 x Extra Strength Disprin or two normal ones.
> 
> This is the way forward!



Hmmmmm I have all of that  Will try tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> I've been very naughty didnt even think of Chicken soup  will get him some tomorrow I have been waiting on him hand and foot though  I find man-flu kinda cute lol



I will agree to "I find man-flu kinda cute"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Stroods give him a Hot Toddy just before he goes to bed...
> 
> Boiling water...
> A few good squirts of Lemon Juice
> A few teaspoons of Honey
> A tot of Whiskey
> 1 x Extra Strength Disprin or two normal ones.
> 
> This is the way forward!



Thanks Rob, will give it a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Stroodlepuff Please read the contra indications on the antibiotic some of them do not play well with alcohol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Thanks Rob, will give it a shot



I hate the taste of whiskey and have to force the drink down but the resultant better sleep makes it worth it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Hope you get better soon @Gizmo . Maybe you need to vape zero nic menthol and mint



Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmmm I have all of that  Will try tonight



If I may add to that recipe, some grated ginger into the boiling water works a charm as well.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gazzacpt said:


> @Stroodlepuff Please read the contra indications on the antibiotic some of them do not play well with alcohol.




Ooooh forgot about that, not a good idea then, antibiotics and alcahol generally dont mix well! will try the Ginger and Warm water then


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate the taste of whiskey and have to force the drink down but the resultant better sleep makes it worth it.



Brandy also works instead of whiskey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Replace the tot with half a bottle or so, then you don't care that you're sick anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

LOL @Derick

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

